# If someone does Tae Kwon Do after finishing Karate, will they rise faster?



## KyleM (May 19, 2014)

If I can better explain it, my friend Jake spent years training in Karate till he got a black belt, and then decided he wanted to start TKD, will he be able to master TKD faster? I heard it takes around 4 years to get a black belt in TKD (correct me if I'm wrong, this could be McDojo numbers), how long would it take for someone who has done karate before?


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 20, 2014)

KyleM said:


> If I can better explain it, my friend Jake spent years training in Karate till he got a black belt, and then decided he wanted to start TKD, will he be able to master TKD faster?



If you consider mastery as getting his black belt in a given art, then in general terms I would think that your friend might be able to pick up TKD at a faster rate than the karate.  For the following general reasons.
1)  He already should understand or be familiar with how to move in his stances, weight distribution, body mechanics etc. etc.
2)  He will have a general  understanding of basic blocks, punches and basic techniques; which while probably different in the TKD than the karate they will still be fairly similar where your friend can adapt to the and gain an understanding of them fairly quickly.
3)  He will already have an idea of kata practice and again the techniques found within the forms could still be similar.
4)  The kicks again will be similar as will the punches.
5)  Any self defense requirements he would just build on his repertoire that he already has.  



KyleM said:


> I heard it takes around 4 years to get a black belt in TKD (correct me if I'm wrong, this could be McDojo numbers), how long would it take for someone who has done karate before?



How long it takes to get to BB depends on the school and the students so it varies.  2 years for some schools (same as in some systems of karate) all of the way to 5 years.  Some schools may take longer.  I wouldn't consider a 4 year time frame indicative of a McDojo or a belt factory.  However how long a school believes or requires a student to earn their BB is totally up to that school and the individual student.  No one here can really say how long it should take, because our opinions are really irrelevant; it is what it is.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2014)

KyleM said:


> If I can better explain it, my friend Jake spent years training in Karate till he got a black belt, and then decided he wanted to start TKD, will he be able to master TKD faster? I heard it takes around 4 years to get a black belt in TKD (correct me if I'm wrong, this could be McDojo numbers), how long would it take for someone who has done karate before?


I would say it depends on the TKD school.


----------



## Gnarlie (May 20, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> I would say it depends on the TKD school.



This. And the individual in question. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2014)

If Jake is a "kicker" he should pick up TKD quicker than if he wasn't.  Kicker is a relative term, however, but I think most will know what I'm  trying to say.

As usual, there are caveats. If his kicking abilities have created what a TKD Instructor might consider bad habits, it might actually take him longer to break those habits and progress through belt rankings. As the guys above said, depends on the individual and the school.

As for "master TKD faster"....the terms "master" and "faster" probably shouldn't be in the same thought process.


----------



## skribs (May 20, 2014)

Keep in mind that a lot of schools will list an average time to improve, but some people excel faster.  For example, there might be 12 tests and the school tests every 2 months (suggesting 2 years) but they might recommend 3-5 years or even more to get BB.  If he can keep up and test every 2 months the whole way through, it might be 2 years (maybe 3, depending) instead of 3-5 or even 5-7 that it takes others.

It's also possible that the instructor will let you train for a while and test in at a higher belt or progress faster if you're comfortable with it.  I think the big reason for the wait between belts is to get the martial art experience, and someone with years of experience in karate already has that.

The flipside is this.  Is "master" getting a black belt, or is "master" mastering the skills.  For the most part, the skills should translate well (there are a few differences, but considering TKD comes from Tang Soo Do which comes from Karate, they are very similar), and he should be able to pick up the differences and the new skills fairly well.  It will probably take him longer to learn all of the forms and/or any other testing requirements, as well as getting used to TKD-style sparring.  If mastery is the concern, then how fast he progresses through the belts is of less concern to the skills.  He could be a green belt and feel he's gotten enough of TKD to supplement his Karate, or he could be 3rd or 4th Dan before he feels he's truly mastered the techniques.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 15, 2014)

KyleM said:


> If I can better explain it, my friend Jake spent years training in Karate till he got a black belt, and then decided he wanted to start TKD, will he be able to master TKD faster? I heard it takes around 4 years to get a black belt in TKD (correct me if I'm wrong, this could be McDojo numbers), how long would it take for someone who has done karate before?



How long it takes to get a black belt in TKD or any art that uses belt ranks would depend on how hard the student works and the standards of the school he trains at. Also, it might involve talking to the instructor. Now, TKD is quite similar to Karate in some ways, both styles use various punches and hand strikes as well as various kicks and leg techniques. As far as differences, the stances are a bit different, in Karate you tend to square off against your opponent while in TKD you stand more sideways and TKD also places a much stronger emphasis on high kicks and ariel techniques while often not focusing much on hand techniques while Karate tends to put about a 50/50 emphasis between kicks and hand techniques and usually in Karate you don't kick as high as in TKD. So also factors such as if your friend is a good kicker and if he is good at kicking high and jumping would also come into play. Hope that helps.


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

Generally speaking, yes he will definitely rise faster in the ranks because of his prior training...and because both arts are so similar...unless his new school refuses to advance him for the reason of dragging his training out to pump him for more money, which is quite common practice...although they do advance you to feed your ego so they can keep you locked into their system and retain you longer...
    Your friend would be better off training in a completely different system like Krav Maga, Jeet Kune Do, Wing Chun, Filipino systems, Indonesian Silat, grappling, or groundfighting  if he wanted to increase and expand his martial skills and knowledge


----------

